# SoCal ADBA Show November



## Elvisfink

Here's the flyer for the 2012 Southern California ADBA Show November 24-25. Who's going?????


----------



## American_Pit13

We will be there! Crixus, Xena and Spock! It's an 8 hour trip, but I guess I'll be makin some arrangements. I'll try not to get lost in LA for 3 hours this time.....


----------



## circlemkennels

i wish i didnt live on the other side of the country


----------



## Elvisfink

circlemkennels said:


> i wish i didnt live on the other side of the country


That sounds like me most of the year! This show is only about and hour from my house.


----------



## cEElint

American_Pit13 said:


> We will be there! Crixus, Xena and Spock! It's an 8 hour trip, but I guess I'll be makin some arrangements. I'll try not to get lost in LA for 3 hours this time.....


Feel free to stop by and stretch if u need to


----------



## American_Pit13

cEElint said:


> Feel free to stop by and stretch if u need to


Planned on it! Lol I mapped it and saw Bakersfield it big words and was like Clint! lol.. I will def invade so you can see the girls and meet Spock then I can see Dre, Daisey and Diesel


----------



## performanceknls

I'm considering going I would love to see everyone and I'll have a new van and some extra money to go on a long trip. Sounds like fun!! I have a whole bunch of puppies and if I go that means Siren x Zorro litter will be there in it's entirety! That would be kind of cool!


----------



## performanceknls

Any idea on judges?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

i would love to go but im not sure if i can afford it?!


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i would love to go but im not sure if i can afford it?!


Don't you work Sat? If you can go for the weekend you can ride with me.

Lisa that would be awesome! You could see Spock and we could get a picture of the whole Siren X Zorro litter  No matter what in life happens my world evolves around this dog show lol. I just put more parts in the van and fixed it AGAIN and I have the cash so nothing should stop me!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> Don't you work Sat? If you can go for the weekend you can ride with me.


yeah stupid Saturdays... but i'll see if i can ask for it off. i got 50+ hrs of vacation time.... lol ill see what i can do, i promise to be a good passenger


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> yeah stupid Saturdays... but i'll see if i can ask for it off. i got 50+ hrs of vacation time.... lol ill see what i can do, i promise to be a good passenger


Well I can't promise to be a good driver, but we'll get there! 

This is just Confo right no WP?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> Well I can't promise to be a good driver, but we'll get there!
> 
> This is just Confo right no WP?


But since im a gearhead its always good to have me around... I can fix things! Lol. Silly question but I would have to find someone to watch Odin that weekend huh?


----------



## American_Pit13

I would have room for him, but only ADBA entered dogs are sub posted to be there... If you can come up this way and leave from here rather than me picking you up he could stay here with my kennel.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> I would have room for him, but only ADBA entered dogs are sub posted to be there... If you can come up this way and leave from here rather than me picking you up he could stay here with my kennel.


Hmmm. That's too bad, id like for him to learn to sit quietly and nicely around that many dogs, oh well. Staying at ur kennel might be good for him too. I'll check with my boss first about time off and then figure out who's watchin Odin second.  I hope he says yes this sounds like an awesome trip!


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Hmmm. That's too bad, id like for him to learn to sit quietly and nicely around that many dogs, oh well. Staying at ur kennel might be good for him too. I'll check with my boss first about time off and then figure out who's watchin Odin second.  I hope he says yes this sounds like an awesome trip!


If not there will always be something else  Everything good happens in SoCal.


----------



## Black Rabbit

I wanna go too  ill make ya more treats


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

kg420 said:


> I wanna go too  ill make ya more treats


Road trip! .... mmm pack the BBQ!


----------



## American_Pit13

kg420 said:


> I wanna go too  ill make ya more treats


MMMM Treats!


----------



## Black Rabbit

I really want to go. Ill ask Ryan if we have anything going if you could squeez me in the van somewhere  ill help with gas and I fit in most small storage compartments 
Lol shit we don't need to pack a BBQ Doug's got a sweet one already strapped to his bumper . Seriously coolest thing ever!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Can none ya'll read the "NO BBQs" right on the flyer lmao!


----------



## performanceknls

Screw that bring Odin!! I bring dogs all the time that are not entered!! IF they do not cause problems no one cares! General went to nationals and almost got eaten! lol

Holly I might steal spock especially with the loss of his dad! lol Keep an eye on him all weekend! I think I will bring Kraken too so we can get a picture of that whole litter too!


----------



## performanceknls

I will have a shit load of dogs I will need help showing dogs so whoever wants to help I'd appreciate it!


----------



## American_Pit13

performanceknls said:


> Holly I might steal spock especially with the loss of his dad! lol Keep an eye on him all weekend! I think I will bring Kraken too so we can get a picture of that whole litter too!


Good luck. He is a mommas boy and you would have to drag him away screaming and yelping lol. I think because I got him at 7 weeks and not older like the girls. That boy has such a bond to me.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

but we could BBQ somewhere outside the show. and i'll make sure i can get the time off, if so then we will see about bringing Odin


----------



## performanceknls

The flyer also says so alcohol..... NO FUN! lol


----------



## cEElint

Holly.. i met Spock when u picked him up... Krystal, bring ur gun..


----------



## American_Pit13

cEElint said:


> Holly.. i met Spock when u picked him up... Krystal, bring ur gun..


Its not a gun it a machine! lol Oh yeah, You met baby Spock. I was soooo tired I don't remember much .


----------



## Elvisfink

They have been very strict about no Booze or BBQ's at the SoCal show in the past. The show is held at a private dog training facility so that may be why it's so strictly enforced. The last few years they've been charging $5 to park plus the $5 per person each day just to enter the show grounds and that includes exhibitors. The cool thing is the show is about an hour and a half from my house so it doesn't cost me $500 - $800 to attend like all the other show I go to. Below is my BBQ set up on my Element.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

boo on the no alcohol and BBQs!

on a side note Doug, we used to sell that BBQ at my work, all the customers liked it but no one bought it... lol i like it!


----------



## performanceknls

I LOVE the BBQ on the back of the car that's sooooo funny!


----------

